# Alligator snapper



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

his shell about 3 inches long, I've had him for prob 8 months.

View attachment 87690
View attachment 87691


View attachment 87692
View attachment 87693


View attachment 87694
View attachment 87695


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

Sweet looknig snapper. How much was he and how big when u got him?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks,

I paid 40 for him, he was about 2 inches when I got him.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

where are you going to keep him when his really







BIG?????

anyways......

cool turtle!!!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

considering they grow as fast as trees, I'll prob keep him in a large tub (100gal +) I'll do that when he gets about 5 inches or so in a couple years.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cool looking turtle







What are you currently feeding him?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks,

shrimp pieces, smelt peices. I dust em w/ reptile vitamin powder sometimes.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

One inch in 8 months? That's an extremely slow growth rate for an AST.They should grow like weeds up to about 8 inches then start slowing down. I usually buy them at hatchling size and re-sell them at 6 inches plus in 7-8 months. How much and how often do you feed and what are your temps at? I keep mine about 78-80F. I always feed shiners that I freeze for a couple of weeks and thaw. At 3 inches they would easily eat a 3" shiner, at 4-5 inches they can eat 6" of fish. They are all stomach at that size and should be fed as much as they will take. The general rule of thumb for young AST's is keep them hot and feed them a lot.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah I didnt' feed him as much as I should've. He's had a supply of guppies that he's been eating off for a long time. The tank water is room temp, he has a heat bulb and a uvb bulb. I just bought a heater recently also.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Great looking AST, have any full tank shots?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks,

I have no pics of the entire setup, just his swimming hole.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------

